# 2 new fish! fahaka puffer and a xingu rhom! pics!



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

hey i just bought a fahaka puffer 6'' and i put in on a order from ECZ and gettin a 7'' xingu rhom! 

here are some pics i got! 

























now this is the xingu rhom still at the suplyers but very nice yellow gill plates and a blue shine 7''


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

i just got my fahaka puffer she is realy stressed that is why i didin't use flash but here are the pics!


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice puffer.

What sort of setup do they need (size ect) 

Nick


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

well my fahaka is gona be put in a 125g soon but hey 20 mins after bein added to the tank she is eating YouTube - fahaka eating!


----------



## dubzie (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice!:no1:


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

here is a video of todays feed! YouTube - fahaka eating


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Both of these fish are among my favorites! When i was working in an aquatics shop i couldn't get one of these puffers so i settled for a mbu followed be a miurus. Can i ask how much you are paying for both of these fish?


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

for the fahaka i am paying 45$ canadian and for the xingu rhom 85$ canadian!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Puffers are my favourite fish. How are you keeping this one?


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

what do you mean how i am keeping it?:bash:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

mujician, you SETTLED for a Mbu. Its Mbu all the way, you settle for a fahaka.

Nice puffers though, deffo my second favourite after Mbu.

As for the rhom, nice. How long till you pick that feller up?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Brackish water?


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

i got my rhom damn this fish ROCKS:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i wish i got 2 because it so nice! ill post pics later! : victory:


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

my xingu rhom 7''

here is a video! Video of xingu rhom 7'' - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

my xingu rhom 7''

here is a video! Video of xingu rhom 7'' - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

